# should i buy Android or iOS device to use with Fiio E17?



## gorbenzer

Hi everyone!
  been reading this forum for quite some time lately and it's great!
   
  I finally decided to buy a Fiio E17 to use with my HD598 but i have a iPhone 4S 16gb that is just not enough... So i would like to change my phone for something with more space for lossless music.
   
  I'd like to buy an Android smartphone because it allow to add a microSD so i can have a lot of space for music, but I've read many posts about problems with Android deviced and Fiio E17.
   
  What you suggest? i'm forced to buy a 64gb iphone that is really too much expensive??? Or i can go for a 200/250 android with big microSD?
   
   
   
  Thanks for your help!


----------



## gorbenzer

Up!


----------



## bowei006

Quote: 





gorbenzer said:


> Hi everyone!
> been reading this forum for quite some time lately and it's great!
> 
> I finally decided to buy a Fiio E17 to use with my HD598 but i have a iPhone 4S 16gb that is just not enough... So i would like to change my phone for something with more space for lossless music.
> ...


 
  In terms of best sound quality
   
  iPhone 4S-->LOD-->E17 
   
  will give best sound quality.
   
  E17 is not able to easilly be used as DAC and amp with Android(impossible without external power feeding USB) and then we have limited Android capability for that as well.
   
  Many players from Hifiman/Sansa/Cowon/Telcast/FiiO/Hisound feature SD input for audio and around the same price if NOT more cheap as you are talking about buying a new phone.
   
  As you already have a phone, you can just use that as phone and get a dedicated player.


----------



## DanBa

Quote: 





bowei006 said:


> E17 is not able to easilly be used as DAC and amp with Android(impossible without external power feeding USB) and then we have limited Android capability for that as well.


 
   
  The FiiO E17 can work with Android phones without external power feeding USB:
   
  . FiiO E17 & HTC One:
http://gavinsgadgets.wordpress.com/tag/gavins-gadgets/
   
  stock HTC One > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable >> FiiO E17 USB DAC >> FiiO E12 amp
   
   

   

   
   
  . FiiO & Sony Xperia Z:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1725#post_9177284
stock Xperia Z > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable >> FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp
   
  . FiiO & Samsung Galaxy S3:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/1020#post_8958018
  stock Galaxy S3 + USB Audio Recorder PRO app  > digital USB audio out >> USB OTG cable >> FiiO E17 USB DAC/amp
   
  Others Android phones can also work with the FiiO E17; do "Search This Thread" "Android phones and USB DACs".
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2190
   
  The USB Audio Recorder PRO player can play 24/96 music file, and forward a 24/96 PCM stream to a 24/96 FiiO E17:
http://www.head-fi.org/t/595071/android-phones-and-usb-dacs/2025#post_9320891
   
   

   
   
  Bus-powered Graham Slee Bitzie USB DAC/amp:
http://www.gspaudio.co.uk/bitzie-usb-dac-external-soundcard.htm
  "Over 7 hours continuous playing time! From Samsung Galaxy S3 fully charged battery"


----------



## bowei006

I stand corrected. Last I heard, it wasnt working.

Thanks for the udpate


----------

